# Dodge Super Bee



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't built one of these Super Bee kits since the 80's when I was a teen. I actually still have that built kit, but I wanted to build another one now that my building skills have improved. It is basically built box stock other than the wheels and tires. I painted it Go Mango orange. The toughest part for me was painting the bee on the grille, as there was no decal provided.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

:tongue:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice build of one of my favorite cars!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job! Love the bee on the grill


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments! Here are a couple more pictures.


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

wow thats a clean build. nice work


----------



## Hey Mr DJ (Mar 1, 2013)

*That is great!!*

Awesome job.....love it, clean and simple....:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice build...likewise, one of my favorite cars and paint scheme!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet build!


----------



## boss89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice build. Please accept my only recommendation. I believe the rear stripe needs to do a 180 so the bees are facing forward.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed the stripe a while after I finished it. No big deal to me and I am not going to try to fix it at this point. Thanks for the compliments!


----------

